# pellet for rabbit hunting



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

What pellet shood I use for rabbit hunting. i have a .177 RWS and it shoots some wherer around 1000-1250 fps.

 IF YOU CAN HELP HELP


----------



## turbotyphoon69 (Jun 15, 2006)

try predatorpellets.com or something of that nature, research it. They are awsome on pigeons at 40yds with a 1000fps gun so they should definately do the trick for rabbits. They have a red polymer cone sticking out of the front and are accurate as hell :beer:


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

gota buy some then

thank a lot


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Predator pellets aren't for hunting, they are for pest control (Beavers, armadillos, rats, pigeons, etc.). They shatter at high velocities, so you're picking polymer out of your teeth at the dinner table. It's not fun...

Go get some Beeman gold-coated hollowpoint pellets (or the Gamo gold high-velocity Raptors). The beemans hit very hard and don't shatter or break apart (As far as I've seen). They are also only about $3 a tin, instead of the $12 per tin that they ask from Predatorpellets, and the Raptors are about $4 for 100...

:sniper:


----------



## Bo (Aug 16, 2006)

gamo raptors are my prefreence for a .177 :lol:


----------



## HERSHEY_VOLS_22 (Sep 5, 2006)

Cleankill47 said:


> Predator pellets aren't for hunting, they are for pest control (Beavers, armadillos, rats, pigeons, etc.). They shatter at high velocities, so you're picking polymer out of your teeth at the dinner table. It's not fun...
> 
> Go get some Beeman gold-coated hollowpoint pellets (or the Gamo gold high-velocity Raptors). The beemans hit very hard and don't shatter or break apart (As far as I've seen). They are also only about $3 a tin, instead of the $12 per tin that they ask from Predatorpellets, and the Raptors are about $4 for 100...
> 
> :sniper:


What choo said.


----------

